# Devon County Show (dog) May



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

anyone else going??

DOG SHOW
Thursday 10.00am Gundogs & Terriers
Friday 10.00am Working, Pastoral & Utility
Saturday 10.00am Hounds & Toys


21/22/23 May


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

be there thursday,with just one little terrier


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Any news on Ruby yet Tish?


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

dexter said:


> anyone else going??
> 
> DOG SHOW
> Thursday 10.00am Gundogs & Terriers
> ...





terriermaid said:


> be there thursday,with just one little terrier


Hi Terriermaid, as above look forward to meeting you too. Did you get to the West Country Game Fair at the weekend?


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

no news on ruby thanks for asking ,she was stolen from the game fair ,i did look at one stall and wonder if it was you lol ,i must admit once my dog had been stolen i couldn't really concentrate on other things


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

terriermaid said:


> no news on ruby thanks for asking ,she was stolen from the game fair ,i did look at one stall and wonder if it was you lol ,i must admit once my dog had been stolen i couldn't really concentrate on other things


OMG what's happened? Has someone stolen your dog? I don't often come on here so I'm probably being thick and not read other threads. We were in the Showerings Pavilion near the indoor arena. Please let me know what's happened, and how you all are


----------

